
The Steady, Efficient Decline Of Yahoo - vaksel
http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/27/the-steady-efficient-decline-of-yahoo/
======
yankeeracer73
What is the focus of Yahoo? What does it do? It grew up as a search and
catalog company. Then it got in to content. Then mail. Then 50 other things.
What is the unifying theme to all this? "Connecting people to content" could
be anything. All of us who run online sites connect people to content. Perhaps
the current management is getting Yahoo there, but where's the focus? Where's
the soul of this company anymore? A decline may be ok if there is a light at
the end of the tunnel where they start to grow again, or sustain what they
have. Think Detroit mayor trying to downsize the city in to something
manageable to make it livable and prosperous again.

~~~
edw519
_What is the unifying theme to all this?...Where's the soul of this company
anymore?_

I suppose you could ask the same thing about:

    
    
      - Exxon-Mobil
      - Walmart
      - Microsoft
      - Berkshire-Hathaway
      - General Electric
      - Johnson & Johnson
    

At what point do we 86 the MBA mumbo jumbo, get a customer, and just make some
money?

~~~
CapitalistCartr
Except I can answer that question easily with those companies off the top of
my head:

Exxon-Mobil: Bringing petro-chemicals to the World. Walmart: Low-cost retail
leader Microsoft: PC software. Berkshire-Hathaway: Financial investing by the
best. General Electric: Making electricity work for us; the tools, the
distribution, and the applications. Johnson & Johnson: Making toiletry, and
medical supplies.

------
zitterbewegung
Yahoo is still big in japan.

